
Typesetting: Linotype – 1960 Educational FIlm - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wHiddZOfa8
======
bane
Another short modern video on linotype machines

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mFtroOIv3o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mFtroOIv3o)

